# Nik Software Viveza 2 64-bit Update:  Please advise



## free2australian (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi 

Mac OS X version 1'.6.4

 Lightroom 2 shortly to upgrade to Lightroom 3

Nik Software plug-insfro Photoshop Elements 8 and for Lightroom.


Just received an offer to download Nik Viveza 2 64 bit update - At the moment runs in 32 bit mode. Their other software plug-ins are soon to be upgraded to 64 bit?

I am unsure what the advantages and disadvantages of running the software in 64 bit .

What is the recommendations?

thank you


sue


----------



## mldiggs (Sep 1, 2010)

You might check the new Nik Forums at 

http://www.nikforums.com/forum.php


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 1, 2010)

[quote author=free2australian link=topic=1'719.msg72114#msg72114 date=12817782'8]
I am unsure what the advantages and disadvantages of running the software in 64 bit .
[/quote]

I can't speak for Nik specifically, but generally the advantage of running in 64-bit is that it can use more of the available RAM. Whether you'll see a benefit depends on whether you're maxing out the RAM when you're using Nik.


----------



## free2australian (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for that information


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 3, 2010)

The 64bit version won't hurt so I would go for it.


----------

